# Willie Nelson, Dolly Parton...singing for Satan



## Lead Poison (Mar 5, 2006)

Willie Nelson and Dolly Parton have decided to each produce music that openly supports gays & lesbians (homosexuals).

God calls homosexuality an "abomination". It certainly appears that neither of them agree with God! Just for the record, if you're not with God, you're against him.

Our children are exposed to more and more sin every day. The rapture is nearing; what do you support and where will you and your children spend eternity?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont surprise me about Willie, Does with Dolly.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 6, 2006)

anything to make a buck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 6, 2006)

Just to play devils advocate (no pun)

Is it any worse that the sexuality in most songs that we all have listened to for 30 years?  A sin is a sin is a sin?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 6, 2006)

Dolly has supported gay rights for awhile. I know a preacher that you couldn't pay to go to dollywood.


----------



## SBG (Mar 6, 2006)

Both are as bad as any other secular performer. Just like Jim said, what's the difference?

I personally do not listen to secular music for that reason.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 6, 2006)

Did not know that about Dolly.


----------



## toddboucher (Mar 6, 2006)

It doesn't shock me either Willoe has been going far to the left since Wayon died. I know Dollie used to have Southern Gospel weekends in dollywood I this gets out will these groups stand for the Gospel or stand for the event I believe most will stand for the Gospel.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Just to play devils advocate (no pun)
> 
> Is it any worse that the sexuality in most songs that we all have listened to for 30 years?  A sin is a sin is a sin?



Jim,
    Great point!
Inmy men's bible study we were discussing that exact issue.
 We are quick to be angry about homosexuality, which we should condemn the sin.
How come we are not near as quick to condemn the sin of a buddy at work who is bragging about his "action" over the weekend? We act like that's a joke.
Is one sin worse in God's eyes than another?
Teach


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

Hunting Teacher said:
			
		

> Jim,
> Great point!
> Inmy men's bible study we were discussing that exact issue.
> We are quick to be angry about homosexuality, which we should condemn the sin.
> ...


Willie has sung about his share of one night stands I'm sure.  He's an equal opportunity pro-sinner.  
One is called an abomination.  One is a violation of the 10 commandments.  I readily admit, one if more distasteful (abominable?) to me.

I've known several folks to repent breaking that 10 commandment.  Don't know any who have repented about the abomination.  Also don't know any that DEMAND I accept their sin other than the abominables.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 6, 2006)

Well said Phil!


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 6, 2006)

Im not at all surprised with Willie, what more could you expect?

I am surprised with Dolly, but those people go after the money and the demand for popularity. Again, what more could you expect?


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, but Dolly has the "tools" to convert a gay man back to being straight.  So, perhaps that offsets her endorsements.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Willie has sung about his share of one night stands I'm sure.  He's an equal opportunity pro-sinner.
> One is called an abomination.  One is a violation of the 10 commandments.  I readily admit, one if more distasteful (abominable?) to me.
> 
> I've known several folks to repent breaking that 10 commandment.  Don't know any who have repented about the abomination.  Also don't know any that DEMAND I accept their sin other than the abominables.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Mar 6, 2006)

Since my husband and I started going faithfully to church and I have gotten into the studying my bible faithfully, I have stopped letting my young children listen to country, rock, etc.  I took all my CDs other than gospel or children's songs out of the car.  I try to play only Christian stations when listening to the radio.  I noticed how much my four year old was picking up on by listening to it in the car, etc.  I know somethings I can not shelter them from, but I will do my best to encourge them in the right Godly path that I can.


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 6, 2006)

good lord nothing better to cry about


oh man guess I'll be using Dolly for some Pillows while me and Willy are passing the peace pipe in the big fire below


----------



## SBG (Mar 6, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> good lord nothing better to cry about
> 
> 
> oh man guess I'll be using Dolly for some Pillows while me and Willy are passing the peace pipe in the big fire below



You reap what you sow.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> good lord nothing better to cry about
> 
> oh man guess I'll be using Dolly for some Pillows while me and Willy are passing the peace pipe in the big fire below


That kind of heat will turn silicone into glass.  That's going to be some uncomfortable pillows.  
Hope you don't get to find out, but it's your call at least.  Can't ask for more (or less) than that.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Willie has sung about his share of one night stands I'm sure.  He's an equal opportunity pro-sinner.
> One is called an abomination.  One is a violation of the 10 commandments.  I readily admit, one if more distasteful (abominable?) to me.
> 
> I've known several folks to repent breaking that 10 commandment.  Don't know any who have repented about the abomination.  Also don't know any that DEMAND I accept their sin other than the abominables.



Phil,
  I agree totally that to _me_ this particular act is deplorable. 
But are you saying God gives us permission to strongly condemn one sin (abomination) and dance around the other _average_ sin? 
I have known of men that repented of their homosexual tendencies and asked forgiveness from their church. I personally can't hardly stand to even think about what these people are up to, but I also believe we are just kidding ourselves if we think God views their sin any differently than the ones we commit daily. 
The bible teaches us that God is so Holy he cannot bear to look upon *any* sin. Without Jesus, God sees all of us as an abomination before him. 
I am not justifying that lifestyle in any way. Personally, they make me want to vomit. But categorizing sin is what we do, not what God does.
Mitch


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 6, 2006)

*I should have know this thread wasn't a joke*



			
				SBG said:
			
		

> You reap what you sow.




That maybe right but it just kills me that some people all the sudden here that some entertainer happens to sing  to a homo crowd or throws in some wicked hot lyrics to spice it up and everybody goes running for the hills over this big revelation

Good lord Dolly could be the biggest Devil worshiper walking the earth but boy everybody including those present were driving around slapping their knee and signing along to her songs or putting out your lit cig on your buddies dash board and spilled your beer on the floor board while Willy and Waylon were singing about the outlaws

So many are so quick to judge….they are entertainer’s, they entertain people to make a living, they sing, write and produce songs to entertain people, oh but they try to reach a different market or be a little edgy they must be card carrying devil’s children.

I tell ya what I’ll go grab Dolly from her latest Tour and go get Willy from re-hab and drag them over so you guys can line up and throw the first stone

Entertainers are like actors….they do what they gotta do to make a living, good lord if we held every actor and entertainer to this high standard all we would be watching would be Mr. Rodgers and listing to Lawrence Welk


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

Hunting Teacher said:
			
		

> Phil,
> I agree totally that to _me_ this particular act is deplorable.
> But are you saying God gives us permission to strongly condemn one sin (abomination) and dance around the other _average_ sin?
> I have known of men that repented of their homosexual tendencies and asked forgiveness from their church. I personally can't hardly stand to even think about what these people are up to, but I also believe we are just kidding ourselves if we think God views their sin any differently than the ones we commit daily.
> ...


I completely agree.  I'm explaining MY view of it as abominable.  Not God's.  I won't pretend to do that or understand why He chose to title sins the way He did.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Entertainers are like actors….they do what they gotta do to make a living, good lord if we held every actor and entertainer to this high standard all we would be watching would be Mr. Rodgers and listing to Lawrence Welk


Saddady, should we hold them to a lower standard then?  There are several entertainers I don't watch or patronize for their personal or political views.  It's not an anything goes type thing.  You draw your line where you see fit and I will draw mine.  Singing a love song about a homosexuality gets you off my play list.  Hopefully some station's as well.  JUST like the Dixie Chicks.  I'm not denying him his (or her) right to sing about killing puppies if they want, but I won't condone it.  And I will certainly understand (and appreciate) others that won't either.  A little more standing for something and a little less "it ain't that big of a deal" and this country might collecitvely be better off.  But you are right, in 50 years, just imagine what won't be "that big of a deal".


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 6, 2006)

I always said Willie boy was a little funny But then who am I to say for sure.

Dolly well now I use to drive a Bus for them thar singers and Dolly has been to bed with uncountable people and some of ya'll know it to so I'm not suprised at all...

I do agree with all these posts.....My 2 cents and that's it


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> A little more standing for something and a little less "it ain't that big of a deal" and this country might collecitvely be better off.



Would be better off! Spot on my Cajun friend.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by GeauxLSU
A little more standing for something and a little less "it ain't that big of a deal" and this country might collecitvely be better off. 

We get made fun of at some places for comments like this but who cares. You're absoutly right Phil.


----------



## PWalls (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Saddady, should we hold them to a lower standard then?  There are several entertainers I don't watch or patronize for their personal or political views.  It's not an anything goes type thing.  You draw your line where you see fit and I will draw mine.  Singing a love song about a homosexuality gets you off my play list.  Hopefully some station's as well.  JUST like the Dixie Chicks.  I'm not denying him his (or her) right to sing about killing puppies if they want, but I won't condone it.  And I will certainly understand (and appreciate) others that won't either.  A little more standing for something and a little less "it ain't that big of a deal" and this country might collecitvely be better off.  But you are right, in 50 years, just imagine what won't be "that big of a deal".



Exactly.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I completely agree.  I'm explaining MY view of it as abominable.  Not God's.  I won't pretend to do that or understand why He chose to title sins the way He did.



Phil,
I gotcha now. I'm just a little slow on the uptake!
Mitch


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe if this world would come back to God and put our eyes back on the God like Christians should, then our schools, etc. would be a safer place for our children, etc.  When we as Christians stop standing up for what we believe in (God), then we are not being the Christians we should.  You reap what you sow.  I do not care if you are an entertainer, if you are right with God then you are not going to support evil or support the devil's work.  Sorry I am getting tired of Christians claiming to be Godly people and not standing up for him!


----------



## Gator1679 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am going to have to take Saddady's side on this one. Jesus looked at a group of Pharisees as they were about to stone a  woman who had committed adultery and said Ok, the one among you that has no sin go ahead and throw the first stone. So Ok, boys and girls which one of you are going to start throwing?
I wholeheartedly agree with you that Christians need to start standing up for what is right and Biblical. But it would be good if some of the Christians in the world that say they are trying to be Christ-like started to love people, and help them to see truth. Rather than condemn everyone for their sins. Here's a thought-- how many of you prayed for Willy or Dolly today? Or how many of you went out of your way to befriend someone that is deep into something you know is keeping them from God and actually tried to lead by example rather than tearing people down?


----------



## Gator1679 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh yeah and im pretty sure Jesus said that he came not to condemn the world but to save that which was lost.... 
Just a thought.


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 6, 2006)

The bible says that "all have fallen short of the glory of God" and this includes me (and you). However, even though we are all sinners doesn't mean that we should support those things that we know are ungodly. God expects us to turn away from sin, not condone it. 

I agree that sin is sin and that there are many songs that are not godly. However, that doesn't mean that we should actively support a lifestyle that is so preverted and ungodly. 

With the logic of many of you, I guess because each of the pastors of our churches are sinners, we shouldn't listen to them either? That because we made mistakes in our life that we shouldn't tell our children what is wrong and what is right?

Even though we are sinners, we are expected to call sin what it really is (sin).


----------



## Gator1679 (Mar 6, 2006)

Brother Lead Poison i in no way think that we shouldn't call sin what it really is... I just think that we way too often categorize sin and look at sin that's not in our life far worst than the sin in our lives. Maybe the folks who posted before my first post arent struggling with Homosexuality but they are struggling with something in their lives. There are way too many dillusional, self-righteous, Christians out there that need to do a little soul searching of themselves. Me included.


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2006)

Lead Poison said:
			
		

> Willie Nelson and Dolly Parton have decided to each produce music that openly supports gays & lesbians (homosexuals).



 Do you have a link to a story? I didn't know that about her, never paid much attention to Willie but I have been to Dollywood. 

 Wonder what (if any) affect this will have on the Kingdom Heirs?


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with you brother. I really do. But each of us, myself included needs to start doing more of what God wants us to do and one of those things is to actively, vocally, oppose the things, yes all things, that God opposes. However, if any of us have to wait until we're sinless to be able to call sin sin then we never will. We're all a work in progress.

We are not condeming, but calling for a turning away (repent) from those things that we know are sin. Homosexuality is only one of many things that we as  Christians must not support, abortion being another.

Sadly, it has gotten to the point in our nation where many are not bothered by anything! We are slowly being trained to accept it and that to speak against it is wrong.  I believe God wants us to be much more active in trying to lead souls to him and away from sin and Satan.


(BTW, I origially learned about this on a news link on aol)


----------



## Gator1679 (Mar 6, 2006)

i agree Lead Poison... One day i hope we can figure out how to do it the most affective way.


----------



## SBG (Mar 7, 2006)

Gator1679 said:
			
		

> So Ok, boys and girls which one of you are going to start throwing?



Right there is the whole problem that comes from cherry picking scripture...you miss the whole point of the scripture.

The story goes on that Jesus tells the woman to "go and sin no more." 

The Bible also tells beleivers that we will know them by the fruit that they bare...and to judge righteous judgement.

Dolly is a supposedly a Christian, don't know about Willie. If Dolly is a Christian, she defintiely ain't living a life that is pleasing to God.

BTW, for those who judge believers that are quick to call out and identify sin, they should really go back and read the gospels and see how Jesus handled it.


----------



## SBG (Mar 7, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> Good lord Dolly could be the biggest Devil worshiper walking the earth but boy everybody including those present were driving around slapping their knee and signing along to her songs or putting out your lit cig on your buddies dash board and spilled your beer on the floor board while Willy and Waylon were singing about the outlaws



Speak for yourself. Leave "everybody" out.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 7, 2006)

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (BP)--Taking sides in a cultural battle, some of the nation's top artists -- including Mandy Moore, the Dixie Chicks and Dolly Parton -- have contributed to a CD that benefits the nation's largest homosexual activist organization.

All of the proceeds from the CD, "Love Rocks," will go to the Human Rights Campaign -- a homosexual activist organization that has figured prominently in the push to legalize same-sex "marriage" nationwide and works to promote "lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender rights."

The two-disk CD set -- which is being released just in time for Valentine's Day -- features some 30 artists, including Yoko Ono, who sings "Every Man Has a Man." Other top artists are Christina Aguilera, Emmylou Harris, Pink and Carole King.

An HRC press release called the CD "groundbreaking." It was produced in a partnership between HRC and Centaur Entertainment.

Moore, who in 2002 starred in a movie ("A Walk to Remember") targeted to Christian teens, said she is glad to be a part of the project.

“Humankind has its problems, but love isn’t one of them,” Moore, who sings "I Feel the Earth Move," said in a statement.

“When two people -- regardless of gender -- long to care for each other, to protect each other, to treasure each other, we should do everything we can to foster that. I’m proud to be part of this album, which does just that.”

A statement by the Human Rights Campaign said the artists came together to "celebrate love and commitment regardless of sexual orientation or gender identity."

But Focus on the Family's Melissa Fryrear, a former lesbian, said the CD's use of the word "love" is deceptive.

"'Love' is one of the Trojan horses for the acceptance of homosexuality," Fryrear, a gender issues analyst, said in an e-mail to Baptist Press. "Gay activists are trying to find an argument that carries emotional weight: 'love,' after all, sounds good to everyone.

"The problem, though, is their definition of 'love' is carefully camouflaged to mean more than Cupid ever meant it to mean. Their definition is meant to mean the acceptance and the celebration of homosexuality."

Apparently, the battle over same-sex "marriage" influenced at least some of the artists.

"My generation knows that if two people are fortunate enough to fall in love, they should be protected equally under the law," Moore told Rolling Stone.

Ono agreed.

“I just think it’s a human rights issue,” Ono told Rolling Stone. “The Constitution of this country is based on human rights and justice and freedom.... For [politicians] to say, ‘OK, we’re going to change the Constitution so the gays can’t get married,’ I think it is outrageous.... I just immediately started to feel that it was important to send that message out that anybody can fall in love regardless of the difference of religion, or race, or sex, or age. Love is love. It’s beautiful.”

Fryrear said that Christians should take note of the policies the Human Rights Campaign promotes.

"HRC is about more than simply promoting "love," Fryrear said. "As the most aggressive pro-gay lobby organization today, HRC is about accepting, promoting, and encouraging homosexuality combined with silencing any disagreeing opinion."

The artists that participated, Fryrear, deserve criticism.

"This is another example of celebrities using their platforms to promote the liberal ideological agenda that equates homosexuality with heterosexuality," she said.

The complete lineup of artists contributing to the CD follows: Christina Aguilera, Pink, Simply Red, Dixie Chicks, Nada Surf, Dido, Jen Foster, the Bootlickers, L.P., Sophie B. Hawkins, Keaton Simons, Rachael Yamagata, Matt Alber, Kinnie Starr, Eric Hinman, Carole King, Mandy Moore, Melissa Etheridge, the B-52's, Cyndi Lauper, Kimberley Locke, Yoko Ono, BT, Dave Koz, Dolly Parton, Emmylou Harris, Garrin Benfield, Ari Gold, Jason and deMarco, Randi Driscoll, Billy Porter and Oleta Adams.
And then there's Willie.....
NASHVILLE, Tenn. Feb 14, 2006 (AP)— Country music outlaw Willie Nelson sang "Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys" and "My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys" more than 25 years ago. He released a very different sort of cowboy anthem this Valentine's Day.

"Cowboys Are Frequently, Secretly (Fond of Each Other)" may be the first gay cowboy song by a major recording artist. But it was written long before this year's Oscar-nominated "Brokeback Mountain" made gay cowboys a hot topic.

Available exclusively through iTunes, the song features choppy Tex-Mex style guitar runs and Nelson's deadpan delivery of lines like, "What did you think all them saddles and boots was about?" and "Inside every cowboy there's a lady who'd love to slip out."

The song, which debuted Tuesday on Howard Stern's satellite radio show, was written by Texas-born singer-songwriter Ned Sublette in 1981. Sublette said he wrote it during the "Urban Cowboy" craze and always imagined Nelson singing it.

Someone passed a copy of the song to Nelson back in the late 1980s and, according to Nelson's record label, Lost Highway, he recorded it last year at his Pedernales studio in Texas.

Nelson has appeared in several Western movies and sings "He Was a Friend of Mine" on the "Brokeback Mountain" soundtrack.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 7, 2006)

Gator1679 said:
			
		

> So Ok, boys and girls which one of you are going to start throwing?



Just trying to clear something up so it is not confused, but that statement is often said too loosely. You dont have to throw a stone to say black is black and white is white. I understand these are entertainers after the money, but we dont have to be entertained either. I dont see any scripture that tells me it is O.K. to take part of it, just because they are entertainers. They are going to be judged the same way I am. Homosexuality is an abomination unto God, I would surely think it is not at all pleasing to God for me to sit in a crowd and listen to them sing about the crap Saturday night and then sit in Church Sunday morning. 

On a note to Mrs. Bucky, you got the right idea about training your children now and trying to influence them now so they will know better later on in life.

Phil, as usual, good post, its time to start standing up, God knows the satanic works of this nation has stood up against the Christian world to remove prayer from school, God from the pledge and taken him out of Christmas, all we have left is keeping him in our family and its up to us to draw the line.


----------



## leroy (Mar 7, 2006)

Dolly surprises me. I could see it coming from the rest of that crowd.


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Mar 7, 2006)

"...that we shouldn't tell our children what is wrong and what is right?"
I think we should teach our children what is right in God's eyes. It planly says in the bible to train your children up in the way of the Lord.  If God is against it, then as Christian we should not support it.  Jesus walked among sinners, but did not sin.  I am by no means saying that we should judge those who are doing wrong.  I am saying that we should not support their efforts, etc.  We need to pray that God will convict them and show them his truth that they may see his will for their lives.  Many times I pray for friends, family, etc. that God will use me and my life to help them or to reveal his truth to them. We all sin and fall short of the glory of God.  I pray daily that God will use me to help someone else grow stronger in his word, etc.


----------

